# Blasc Client Crash



## NachtkindFX (10. März 2008)

Hiho

Eben hat sich ein Blasc Client Error wiederholt, den ich schon mal hatte.
Der Vollständigkeit halber die Infos dazu:

Reproduzierbarer Fehler ( How to):

Ich habe Blasc im Autostart.

Sollte beim Start des Clients noch keine Internetverbindung bestehen, beendet Windows mit einer Fehlermeldung die Anwendung.

Einfach Blasc Neustarten und alles in Ordnung.

OS: Windows XP Sp3 Rc 2 Refresh 2 v3311

Infos:

Application Error

Kategorie: Keine

Kennung: 1000

Fehlgeschlagene Anwendung blasc.exe, Version 2.5.13.236, fehlgeschlagenes Modul kernel32.dll, Version 5.1.2600.3311, Fehleradresse 0x00012aeb.

Weitere Informationen über die Hilfe- und Supportdienste erhalten Sie unter http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Dumb:

0000: 41 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74   Applicat
0008: 69 6f 6e 20 46 61 69 6c   ion Fail
0010: 75 72 65 20 20 62 6c 61   ure  bla
0018: 73 63 2e 65 78 65 20 32   sc.exe 2
0020: 2e 35 2e 31 33 2e 32 33   .5.13.23
0028: 36 20 69 6e 20 6b 65 72   6 in ker
0030: 6e 65 6c 33 32 2e 64 6c   nel32.dl
0038: 6c 20 35 2e 31 2e 32 36   l 5.1.26
0040: 30 30 2e 33 33 31 31 20   00.3311 
0048: 61 74 20 6f 66 66 73 65   at offse
0050: 74 20 30 30 30 31 32 61   t 00012a
0058: 65 62 0d 0a               eb..    

Mfg

NachtkindFX


Edit: Ich schau nachher mal weiter, nach dem Raid heute Abend. Infos folgen dann noch.


----------



## Regnor (10. März 2008)

NachtkindFX schrieb:


> Hiho
> 
> Eben hat sich ein Blasc Client Error wiederholt, den ich schon mal hatte.
> Der Vollständigkeit halber die Infos dazu:
> ...



ich danke dir, eigentlich sollte genau der fall abgefangen sein, warum das nicht auftritt check ich.

gruß
matze


----------



## NachtkindFX (11. März 2008)

Hab grad nochmal etwas Rumprobiert...

Wenn ich einfach kein Internet habe startet der Client ohne Fehler, 
der Fehler scheint nur während des Bootens möglich zu sein.

Hab grad nochmal geschaut, der Error von früher selbes Bild... ( Anfang des Monats )

Fehlgeschlagene Anwendung blasc.exe, Version 2.5.12.225, fehlgeschlagenes Modul kernel32.dll, Version 5.1.2600.3311, Fehleradresse 0x00012aeb.

0000: 41 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74   Applicat
0008: 69 6f 6e 20 46 61 69 6c   ion Fail
0010: 75 72 65 20 20 62 6c 61   ure  bla
0018: 73 63 2e 65 78 65 20 32   sc.exe 2
0020: 2e 35 2e 31 32 2e 32 32   .5.12.22
0028: 35 20 69 6e 20 6b 65 72   5 in ker
0030: 6e 65 6c 33 32 2e 64 6c   nel32.dl
0038: 6c 20 35 2e 31 2e 32 36   l 5.1.26
0040: 30 30 2e 33 33 31 31 20   00.3311 
0048: 61 74 20 6f 66 66 73 65   at offse
0050: 74 20 30 30 30 31 32 61   t 00012a
0058: 65 62 0d 0a               eb..    

Aber scheint so als wüsstest schon was los ist, von daher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg

NachtkindFX


----------



## Regnor (11. März 2008)

ehrlich gesagt hab ich bisher noch keine ahnung was das sein könnte.
aber ich hoffe ich kanns hier "nachbauen"


edit:
also hier bekomme ich keinen Fehler. Kannst du die Log Dateien von BLASC
(C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente\buffed\Logs) bitte mal löschen, dann den Fehler provozieren und mir die Dateien dann schicken? Eventuell sehe ich da wo das Problem liegt

Gruß Matze


----------



## NachtkindFX (11. März 2008)

Hiho

Kann ich gerne mal versuchen!

*> EDIT <*

Ok, Regeditor hilft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg

NachtkindFX


----------



## NachtkindFX (11. März 2008)

Hab jetzt paar Mal gebootet, aber wie das nun mal so ist, ist nix passiert...

Werde es nachher noch paar Mal versuchen, mit bisschen Glück kommt der Fehler nochmal oder nicht.

Ich hab den Blasc Client aber mit Debugmodus im Autostart, falls sich der Fehler wiederholen sollte, hab ich ihn in den Logs.

Mfg

NachtkindFX


----------



## Regnor (11. März 2008)

NachtkindFX schrieb:


> Hab jetzt paar Mal gebootet, aber wie das nun mal so ist, ist nix passiert...
> 
> Werde es nachher noch paar Mal versuchen, mit bisschen Glück kommt der Fehler nochmal oder nicht.
> 
> ...



super, perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

